# Show some fabulous old and new Clocks...



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 14, 2022)

My first watch, Cinderella


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## ohioboy (Nov 17, 2022)

I have seen the one listed in Sugarcreek, Ohio.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_cuckoo_clocks


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Pecos (Nov 17, 2022)

I have two old clocks: The first one is a Hamberg-America made in Germany in about 1890. I picked it up in Spain from a US Navy Petty Officer whose hobby was to run around picking up old non-working clocks in his travels. He rebuilt this one about 1977 and I bought it from him for a measly price. It keeps great time and has a beautiful chime. He and his wife swore that this particular clock had a "friendly ghost" associated with it. That was fine with me, and that ghost never did give me any trouble. I am certain that the ghost went with me when I transferred from Spain to Monterey California. I also moved with my when I transferred to Hawaii, but I think that it bailed on me when I had orders to Korea.


----------



## Pecos (Nov 17, 2022)

The second old Clock ia a Chelsea Clock that was salvaged off of a WWI era Navy Destroyer that ran aground in the waters off of Alaska and sunk. Somehow, it came into possession of my uncle, a Navy Vet, who then passed it to me. I can tell from the serial number that it was made in 1920, so it would not have been part of the original outfitting of that ship. I have seen several photographs of President Kennedy with a Chelsey Clock in the background. Every ship I served on was equipped with hand wound Chelesa clocks. All of them today are black rather that this stainless steel like mine.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 17, 2022)

This is an antique clock:


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 17, 2022)

Another antique clock:


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 17, 2022)

Antique clock:


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 17, 2022)

Antique French clock:


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 18, 2022)

I'm on a Cinderella tangent:


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## hearlady (Nov 27, 2022)

As fantastic as the teapots. Who knew?


----------



## perChance (Nov 27, 2022)

Prague's Astronomical Clock.  1410


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Nemo2 (Nov 28, 2022)

Had this one for eons:


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


>


Where is that?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2022)

somewhere in Thailand I think


----------



## Nemo2 (Dec 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> somewhere in Thailand I think


I saw the sign and thought it might be in that region.....then again there are Thais in many places.......kinda like the Baháʼí World Centre in Haifa...that group started off in Iran.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 14, 2022)

Well, should have thought the purchase through. When it's 4-6:27-35 it's tough to read the digits. But for $14 I'll suffer.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2022)

Nemo2 said:


> I saw the sign and thought it might be in that region.....then again there are Thais in many places.......kinda like the Baháʼí World Centre in Haifa...that group started off in Iran.


it transpires it's actually in Vietnam...

https://scootersaigontour.com/tan-dinh-church-in-ho-chi-minh-city-vietnam/


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 14, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> View attachment 256157


Reminds me of the movie "Hellraiser"......


----------

